# Trapt self-titled, alt version of headstrong?



## Sickie-Strangle (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, I found this a bit odd.  The band Trapt is one of my guilty pleasures (fuck you they're good :|) and I just got a copy of their self-titled 2002 album from this dude that my friend knows.  So I pop it in and I'm listening to Headstrong.  All of a sudden I'm just like "WTF?!" and I rewound the song like 50 freaking times.  He says "fuck off" instead of back off.  I knew he said shit in the song but I was not expecting that, and my friend had the explicit version of the album and I don't remember the vocalist saying that (although it was a few years ago).  So, is this just normal or what?


----------

